# how much selenium?



## Firestone Creek Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

I have does due shortly, and i'm wondering whether I should try to add some BoSe or if i have enough selenium already. Here's why... I am feeding Purina goat chow (which has selenium), Purina goat block (which is easy for them to eat and has selenium) AND Purina goat loose minerals (which also has selenium). On top of that, everyone is getting a mixture of BOSS, alfalfa pellets, some Noble goat Grower 16% (with selenium and DQ--This isn't constant; i feed it occasionally to prevent coccidiosis) and usually a mix of free choice bermuda/orchard/coastal mix hay. I also throw in beet pulp, on occasion as a treat, as well as multi-grain breads, yogurt, and some pro-bios. Right now, since it's winter and everyone's pregnant, I've been feeding the grain blend twice a day. Between 7 girls, they get 2 full scoops of the grain, Boss, alfalfa twice a day and fresh water. They also have access to the goat block at all times, and nibble on it and eat the loose minerals whenever they choose. Do you think they actually need MORE selenium, or do you think they might be getting enough? I'd really hate to overdose them on it ...


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

It really depends on if you are in a selenium deficient area. I booster my girls before kidding because we are VERY deficient here. I had 1 white muscle disease kid last year - one of trips born to a FF that did not get the injection.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

With all you are giving them as far as the enriched grain and minerals I would say they will be fine. I personally have never had to give extra as far as the BoSe...I use a premixed goat feed as well as the minerals and I do live in a selenium deficient area, I have noticed though that the preggy girls seem to really go after the minerals in the last month of their pregnancies, so I would guess that they know when they need more.

Also, since you do feed them an enriched grain mix and do have all of the neccessary goodies out for them ,I would be careful about using an injectable...it may cause an overdose on the selenium.

The breeder I got my first doe from had told me that the first 2 years she had her mini goats she had lost a couple kids, she took it as "normal" but the third year it happened she talked with her vet and gave description of symptoms, he was educated in goats enough to know that it was white muscle disease that killed them...after they went over the type of feed she was giving and the amounts he recognized the deficiency in selenium, after that her does got BoSe before they kidded and the kids were checked out after birth, it worked very well for her. 

Unless you see a problem with the kids pertaining to a deficiency I would say that your does are good to go.


----------



## goatkid (Jan 17, 2009)

I feed my goats mineral free choice, so I don't routinely give BoSe. I do keep it on hand and if a kid is slow to get to it's feet, I administer a dose. If you have problems with white muscle disease in your herd in spite of free feeding mineral, then I'd give the shots regularly.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

We feed minerals with selenium in it, but after the does kid I still give the does about 2.5 ccs of Bo-Se because I feel they need it, especially after kidding since the kids would have taken some extra nutrients from them. I also give 1/4 cc to the kids(I have standard sized goats though, nigi kids would be less) just as a precaution so that I don't get weak kids. We did that last year after having problems with weak kids the year before and we had no problems with weak kids last year.

I also give my bucks Bo-Se shots twice a year, once before breeding season, and usually again around spring time.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

there are some different indications that can give you hints on minerals youre goats are lacking. Copper for instance can be indicated by the tail tip going bald. Fish tail is a commen phrse for this because when you look at the tail from the side there will be hair on top and bottem that literly looks like a fish tail. 
Selimuim like mentioned can cause white muscle disease in kids, it can also be indicated by does having problems conceiving, or frequent abortions. I do give my does and kids a bo-se shot once a year, the kids get one at birth the does about two weeks before they are due. 
It sounds as though your does are getting plenty, and should be fine.
beth


----------



## Firestone Creek Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

I actually looked up foods with selenium in them the other day, and wheat germ and a few others sound like they might be interesting additions to the mix, especially at low levels. I don't see why giving the occasional "treat" of a food that has a good selenium content wouldn't be equivalent to giving a shot. It's actually a lot more natural than the shot, and the animal can take as much as he/she needs, right???


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

If you feed BOSS everyday I think you should be good. 

The food with the highest amount of selenium are Brazil nuts, if I remember correctly they have like 500+ micrograms per ounce, and the daily reconmmended amount for people is like 50, so I've no idea what amount would be ok for goats, I would only feed them as a rare treat though.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

I give boss, but I still had to give mine BoSe shots.


----------

